# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Qué manía con la dichosa área secreta.

## Némesis

Vamos a ver... Este mensaje sólo tiene la intención de ser un poquillo aclarador...

¿Por qué tenéis (algunos) tanta manía con la puñetera área secreta? Mirad, yo accedí a ella hace un tiempo, y francamente... ¡No hay para tanto! Pero qué "pesaos"... De hecho, cuando entro en el foro, me resulta mucho más interesante leer todas las otras secciones que las del área secreta, y como a mí a tantos otros usuarios... que tienen mucha antigüedad y apenas postean allí.

Por supuesto que es interesante, sobretodo la de los vídeos, que los hay monumentalmente buenos. Pero ha de quedar claro que si alguien cree que allí se le explicará trucos ESTÁ MUY EQUIVOCADO. Hacedme caso, disfrutad de las áreas abiertas. Les sacaréis mucho más provecho, y nos ahorraremos un montón de "mensajes-SPAM".

Gracias por vuestra atención. Saludos.

----------


## javifocus

Veremos a ver si hay alguien que se de por aluido   :mrgreen: . A lo mejor es que lo de SECRETA atrae mucho, se me ocurren otros nombres que igual no son muy acertados o seguro que hay otros mejores, area privada, area para usuarios avanzados, area para mensajes CON CONTENIDO :mrgreen:.
En fin, este es el tema de siempre sin solucion aparente, lo mejor ignorar este tipo de mensajes y no darle mas importancia.  Nemesis no te apures y paciencia.

----------


## Gandalf

Propongo cambiar el nombre del área secreta a área para tontos, a ver si así les da por otra cosa...

Bueno... mejor no, que lo mismo les gusta...

 :D

----------


## Ella

> Propongo cambiar el nombre del área secreta a área para tontos, a ver si así les da por otra cosa...
> 
> Bueno... mejor no, que lo mismo les gusta...
> 
>  :D


no,no, que se haga invisible...asi solo la ven los que estan en ella  :P

----------


## ossiris

Yo sera que soy sudaca, pero me interesa mas el descuento de tiendamagia que el acceso al area secreta, no entiendo esa desesperación por entrar, la verdad es que si me dicen que en vez de 10% tengo un 15 pero no tengo acceso al area secreta, firmo donde sea, jeje

----------


## BITTOR

Pues no creas que has dicho una tonteria Ella. Yo siempre quise que el area secreta solo fuera visible para el que tuviera el acceso y asi para los demas solo fuera una leyenda urbana invitando a entrar el moderador a los que el eligiera.

----------


## Ella

jejeje,es que la gente no entra al foro para aprender,pocos son los que se han leido TODOS los mensajes de la seccion (cartomagos-cartomagia por ej), solo quieres solucionar su duda,como ya no tienen entonces quieren entrar al area para ver videos y divertirse,es un hecho, por desgracia

----------


## Xavi-Z

La verdad es que no entiendo tampoco el interés de la gente por entrar al area secreta, allí no hay nada especial a parte de un par de fotos de Ella en bikini.... uppsss.... se me ha escapado...  :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> jejeje,es que la gente no entra al foro para aprender,pocos son los que se han leido TODOS los mensajes de la seccion (cartomagos-cartomagia por ej), solo quieres solucionar su duda,como ya no tienen entonces quieren entrar al area para ver videos y divertirse,es un hecho, por desgracia



FALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yo entré para ver si venía tu teléfono... pero no está.  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> jejeje,es que la gente no entra al foro para aprender,pocos son los que se han leido TODOS los mensajes de la seccion (cartomagos-cartomagia por ej), solo quieres solucionar su duda,como ya no tienen entonces quieren entrar al area para ver videos y divertirse,es un hecho, por desgracia
> 
> 
> 
> FALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yo entré para ver si venía tu teléfono... pero no está.  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(


pero me has visto las... 8)

----------


## javifocus

A ver dejaros ya de tonterias que esto es SERIO. Es que siempre estais igual.
 ¿alguien me dice si es cierto o no lo de las fotos de Ella? de ser cierto pedire acceso ya mismo que soy tan vago que necesito una buena motivacion para enviar un mp solicitando el acceso   :Lol:   :evil:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

No señor, no es cierto.
Si lo fuera yo me pediría ser "moderador supremo king size" de esa sección.

----------


## Xavi-Z

No es cierto, he mentido porque no son en bikini, son en ...... en ....... en........ ups.... se me ha olvidado.

Ya me acordaré...

¡VIVA EL AREA SECRETA!

¡PORQUE ALLÍ NOS LO PASAMOS DE PM!

¡PORQUE ES UN CIRCULO PRIVADO DONDE HABLAMOS DE.... BUENO YA SABEIS!

¡PORQUE LOS QUE NO TIENEN ACCESO NO SE PUEDEN NI IMAGINAR LO QUE HAY!

¡EL ACCESO AL AREA SECRETA ES LO MEJOR QUE ME HA PASADO EN MI VIDA!

Y LO MEJOR DEL AREA SECRETA ES..... JEJEJE.... YA SABEIS. ES SECRETO.

Y los que teneis acceso sabeis porque. Y pensais igual.

----------


## Iván Manso

Ole, Xavi, ahí está, desanimando a la gente para que no tenga ganas de entrar...

Un saludo, me voy, que el área secreta me está esperando

IvI

----------


## Damael

Y si es una zona secreta, por qué se sabe que existe?, yo con mis 1112 mensajes todavía no he entrado. Ala, se me acaban de caer dos dígitos del número de mensajes. A volver a empezar para llegar a los 50. Y encima este seguro que no cuenta. Ella, cuando entre, seguro que el bikini está pasado de moda.

----------


## eidanyoson

No comments. We see you in de secret zone...
...
...
...
..
..
..
.
.
.

----------


## Ella

jope..como soy, yo me referia a la foto que colgue en esta misma seccion, para que le sirva de consuelo al irlandes, que no tiene mi telf pero al menos ..jejeje
si quieres mi telf, pidemelo, pero tendras que hacer meritos   :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

por cierto, acabo de subir al area secreta los planos para la mujer cortada y un manual de como saber la carta que un espectador piensa, sin forzaje, sin hilos, sin imanes, solo con la mente. Y un libro que explica aquello que estabamos hablando de Chriss Angel.

Que pena que algunos no puedan leerlo... en fin, que si seguimos desvelando secretos en el area secreta podemos reunirnos en un sotano oscuro a confabular contra el mundo...

----------


## ignoto

Además, en el área secreta se desvela lo de nuestras reuniones para las orgías rituales.

----------


## BITTOR

Dejar de babear por Ella que en bikini tampoco es para tanto; esta mejor sin el  :twisted: .

Firmado: Bittor-el fotografo de Ella. (Ella cuando quieras te pasas a recoger los ultimos cuatro rollos que ya los he revelado, el del yacuzzi hasta el jueves nada).

PD: Por cierto Ignoto, hago numeros y pienso en las chicas que hacen magia y para esas orgias toca a una chica por 200, mal asunto. Veis porque paso yo del area secreta?.  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> jope..como soy, yo me referia a la foto que colgue en esta misma seccion, para que le sirva de consuelo al irlandes, que no tiene mi telf pero al menos ..jejeje
> si quieres mi telf, pidemelo, pero tendras que hacer meritos


Acabo de adquirir en www.tiendamagia.com una 'máquina meritoria'. Ya llevo 57.325 unidades hechas... que lo sepas. Ya estás tardándo en mandarme un mp con el número   :Lol:

----------


## javifocus

> Firmado: Bittor-el fotografo de Ella. (Ella cuando quieras te pasas a recoger los ultimos cuatro rollos que ya los he revelado, el del yacuzzi hasta el jueves nada).


Y las puedes revelar para todos nosotros o solo en el area secreta?   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo la verdad es que de vez en cuando me salgo del área secreta para escribir en el foro abierto. Mi cuerpo no puede aguantar mucho tiempo el subidón que provocan los post del area secreta, y me tengo que salír para que no me de un yuyu.

¡ME ENCANTA EL AREA SECRETA!

Es más hay días que me levanto en mitad de la noche para leer un poco del área secreta. No puedo aguantar hasta el día siguiente. Uffffff....... 

¡VIVA EL AREA SECRETA!

¡VIVA LA MAGIA SECRETA!

¡VIVAN LAS SOCIEDADES SUPER SECRETAS!

¡VIVA YO QUE TENGO ACCESO AL AREA SECRETA!

Entiendo que algunos usuarios estén nerviosos por entrar en el area secreta, pero si realmente supiesen lo que hay en el area secreta.... ESTARÍAN AÚN MÁS.

Mariano ¿Puedo decir lo que hay en el área secreta? No, no... mejor no. Así la impresión será más fuerte cuando entreis... Vereis que fuerte....

ES QUE ES MUY FUERTE.

PD: Lo del bikini de Ella era una broma.

EL RESTO NO LO ES. :shock:

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Además, en el área secreta se desvela lo de nuestras reuniones para las orgías rituales.


Calla, calla...

----------


## BITTOR

Pienso igual que tu Xavi-Z, yo tambien no puedo parar de entrar al area secreta.

----------


## javifocus

Pues en vistas de que no hay fotos en bikini mejor no pido acceso porque lo de las orgias rituales con la poca concurrecia de mujeres que hay en el foro, prefiero no participar en ningun ritual. :D  A ver si lo que hay en el area secreta son mujeres y a su vez el area abierta es el area secreta de las mujeres magas.  :roll:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Tamariz escribe en el área secreta. Sólo en el área secreta (con un nombre de usuario que sólo los del área secreta sabemos, por supuesto)

Y eso no es lo más fuerte. Hay más...

----------


## YaGo

¿Pero es que nadie ha comentado lo de las notas de conferencia de Ascanio, Tamariz y Brian Tudor  :o ?

¿Y los vídeos de Vernon y los de Oz Pearlman?

...

Vaya, si es que tenía que haberme callado, ahora van a llover spamers y mensajes basura...  8-) 

Menos mal que el moderador de ese subforo está siempre controlando la cantidad de información que hay nueva todos los días alli, sino, nos saturábamos con tanto vídeo profesional y tanto libro hecho especialmente para el área secreta (¿qué os pensáis que es el Brainstorming ¿eh?)

----------


## Xavi-Z

Hay más, mucho más....

Yago, ¿ves como lo mejor es decir las cosas abiertamente? Nadie se lo cree. Piensan que estamos de broma.

No es broma. :shock: 

Hay más....

Y el moderador del área secreta es un moderador secreto.

¡VIVA EL ÁREA SECRETA! ¡VIVA!

----------


## Ella

> PD: Por cierto Ignoto, hago numeros y pienso en las chicas que hacen magia y para esas orgias toca a una chica por 200, mal asunto. Veis porque paso yo del area secreta?.


el lema de ellos es: eres lo suficientemente mujer para ser mi hombre?(a lo hail hail)

----------


## Gandalf

EEEEEEEEEhhhhh!!!!!

¿¿¿¿Que paaaaasa :Confused: 

¿Hay un area secreta dentro del area secreta?  ¡¡¡Lo digo por que no yo no me he enterado de esas orgias multitudinarias!!! ¡Como sois! Haceis fiesta y no me invitais...  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Le vi la tates a Ella, hablo con Tamariz, tengo las conferencias de Ascanio y de Tudor, me bajé los libros de la sección secreta... ¡¡¡¡PERO NO ME LLAMASTEIS PARA LA ORGIA!!!!

¡¡¡¡MAMONES!!!!

Mariano ¿Como puede uno salirse del grupo de elegidos? Ya no quiero entrar más, ea...

Bueno, quizás si, aunque solo sea por verle las tates a Ella.

----------


## Damael

Hay que ver como sois, acabo de entrar y no es para tanto, no engañeis más al personal. ¿Que como he entrado con solo 12 mensajes?. Porque soy MAGO. Y cuando me despierto vuelvo a la cruda realidad. Snif.

----------


## Ella

> Hay que ver como sois, acabo de entrar y no es para tanto, no engañeis más al personal. ¿Que como he entrado con solo 12 mensajes?. Porque soy MAGO. Y cuando me despierto vuelvo a la cruda realidad. Snif.


si, y has entrado sin tener la foto en el avatar...wau, debes muy bueno!

----------


## cor3

Pues yo tengo mas de 50 mensajes... y no tengo acceso al área secreta...
por que..? por que tengo que poner una foto.. ?
pues menuda tontería una foto no es tan importante lo importante es que los 50 mensajes sean de un buen contenido, que el que acceda al área secreta le guste la magia y se dedique a este arte o por lo  menos tenga un nivel alto..
Muchos son los que consiguen 50 mensajes preguntado tonterías y saludando a cada nuevo usuario...luego ponen su foto.. y ala ya están dentro..


Yo NO pondré foto.. y me he quedado sin la entrada, pero bueno eso es cosa de Mariano que por cierto me pareció bastante mal por su parte,
ya que me considero un buen cliente y un buen colaborador.

Así que a tod@s esos que andan como loc@ por conseguir los 50 puntos solo para estar dentro del área secreta no corráis, escribir post con sentido, que estamos aquí para ayudar y aprender de tod@s






Yo no y tu si?...

----------


## BITTOR

Lo que dice Cor3 de la foto es verdad; yo paso de poner foto y por esa razon no voy a entrar al area secreta; pero sinceramente me da igual. Gandalf dejate de orgias varoniles y funda conmigo un nuevo circulo llamado: _"EL LADO OSCURO"_  No desprecieis el poder de la fuerza amiguetes. Un saludo y si no habeis comido fabes que la fuerza os acompañe.  :Wink: 

PD: Este es un ejemplo clarisimo de mensaje SPAM.

----------


## Damael

> si, y has entrado sin tener la foto en el avatar...wau, debes muy bueno!


Es que mi especialidad es el escapismo y por eso no me ves en la foto, pero estoy ahí, soy el que tiene la varita roja.

----------


## Xavi-Z

El area secreta es impresionante porque...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Pues menuda tontería una foto no es tan importante lo importante es que los 50 mensajes sean de un buen contenido, que el que acceda al área secreta le guste la magia y se dedique a este arte o por lo  menos tenga un nivel alto..
> Muchos son los que consiguen 50 mensajes preguntado tonterías y saludando a cada nuevo usuario...luego ponen su foto.. y ala ya están dentro..


Yo ni me dedico a la magia, ni tengo un nivel alto ... 

Escribo paridas de mensajes como este, y tengo acceso al area secreta.

¿Por que?

1º- Soy el rey de las orgias... (Ella no va si yo no voy) y..
2º- Mira que foto tan wapa!!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Escribo paridas de mensajes como este, y tengo acceso al area secreta.
> 
> ¿Por que?
> 
> 1º- Soy el rey de las orgias... (Ella no va si yo no voy) y..
> 2º- Mira que foto tan wapa!!
> 
>  :D  :D  :D


Según se rumorea entre los asiduos a las origas es por la 1ª. Sobre todo en la última dicen que te saliste.

Por cierto, ¿que te parece el nuevo hilo de porno-magia que se ha abierto en el área secreta? Esta bien ¿a que sí?

----------


## YaGo

Según tengo entendido y según cuenta la leyenda el mismísimo Brian Tudor ha sido moderador del foro de vídeos, pero le echaron por ser demasiado agresivo cuando los vídeos con sus florituras no eran demasiado perfectos. Además, según tengo entendido cuando entras en el Área secreta te dan la bienvenida magos como Tamariz, Benatar, Michael Ammar y Lavand. Se celebra una gran fiesta a la que sólo los miembros del Área Secreta pueden ir. Yo no pude ir a la fiesta, pero me invitaron.

Huy, huy, esto está desfasando... :shock:

----------


## magic-carlos

sisi lo de la fiesta es impresionante:P me acuerdo que en la fiesta que hicieron cuando conseguí mis 50 mensajes empezaron a hacer juegos de magia todo el mundo.... y claro! con la cogorza (borrachera) que llevaban algunos como Tamariz y Lavand... pues... como que se les pillaban todos los trucos. 

PD: alomejor se los dejaban pillar como regalo por tener acceso al area secreta... :P

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo creo que es mejor no seguir desvelando todo lo que hacemos en el área secreta. Puede que el moderador secreto del area secreta se enfade con nosotros y decida expulsarnos por revelar secretos de magos.

No podría soportar esa perdida. :-(

----------


## Ella

> Yo creo que es mejor no seguir desvelando todo lo que hacemos en el área secreta. Puede que el moderador secreto del area secreta se enfade con nosotros y decida expulsarnos por revelar secretos de magos.
> 
> No podría soportar esa perdida. :-(


eso no desvelemos mas...que nadie diga que esta PALMERO (el de los dvds) en la seccion de videos   :Lol:

----------


## 2 de trebol

ehhhh..... pero en serio hay una area secreta :Confused:  que pasa que aqui nadie cuenta secretos a nadie y uno se tiene que enterar de areas secretas por un secreto mal contado :Confused: ?

ya me podeis empezar a chivar lo que es un FP y quiero saber lo que es un JT y un RT y lo del mensage del PPMTJS que yo ya tengo muchos mensages escritos y mi foto es de verdad, no hago escapismo como algunos con mi barita roja (que raro hacer escapismo con una baria roja...) 

y sobre lo de las explicaciones de los videos de perlman y de vernon si es tan secreto.... www.trucosdeperlmanyvernon.com vamos a revelar las cosas de una vez!!! 

no, mejor no.... hagamos algo un poco serio el area secreta es lo mejor:

POR QUE XAVI-Z ESTA EN EN ELLA!
POR QUE XAVI-Z TIENE ACCESO A ELLA!
POR QUE XAVI-Z ES UN MIEMBRO DE ELLA!
VIVA EL AREA DECRETA!!!!
VIVAN SUS ORGIAS :roll: "avisarme pa la proxima gamberros" 
VIVAN SUS POSTEADORES!!!



PD: esto es un secreto no lo conteis a nadie shhhhh :twisted:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Según se rumorea entre los asiduos a las origas es por la 1ª. Sobre todo en la última dicen que te saliste.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que te parece el nuevo hilo de porno-magia que se ha abierto en el área secreta? Esta bien ¿a que sí?


Jejeje, esta genial ...nunca un FP habia tenido tan juego ... ¿Y que me dices de lo que ha dicho ****** sobre cuerdas?? Este tio si que se sale!!


PD: Cambiando de tema, ¿Que me decis de los videos explicativos de Tamariz sobre su mnemónica?? Lo hace tan fácil .. es un genio!!

O cuando nos contó los secretos del Rey del Corte, ese post si que estaba bien!! Gracias Juan!!

----------


## Goreneko

> Puede que el moderador secreto del area secreta se enfade con nosotros y decida expulsarnos por revelar secretos de magos.


Pues me parece que el moderador secreto no tiene secreto. Esta tarde, ha escrito un post echando la bronca por desvelar lo que es un gimmick y al final ha puesto: los hago desaparecer... niaaanoooo niaanoooo (imitando un violin...). Creo que ya todos sabemos quien es el secreto moderador del area secreta, no? :twisted:

----------


## to

> O cuando nos contó los secretos del Rey del Corte, ese post si que estaba bien!! Gracias Juan!!


Claro ese efecto es mucho mas fuerte que el de la carta a travez de la ventana con carta firmada y luego sacarla metiendo la mano en el vidrio, que por cierto viene explicado en el A secreta tambien.

Nos lo pasamos por alto

Saluudos

----------


## cor3

> Yo ni me dedico a la magia, ni tengo un nivel alto ... 
> 
> Escribo paridas de mensajes como este, y tengo acceso al area secreta.
> 
> ¿Por que?
> 
> 1º- Soy el rey de las orgias... (Ella no va si yo no voy) y..
> 2º- Mira que foto tan wapa!!
> 
>  :D  :D  :D


Que me quieres decir con esto ? 
confirmar que cualquiera tiene acceso al área secreta...  :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No, era solo para que los que leyeran mi post acabaron mirando mi foto...

Esta hecha con el paint!! jajajaja. En el subindice de arriba se nota más.

----------


## Némesis

No me refería al área secreta del sexo, sino a la de magia  :D

----------


## YaGo

> Yo creo que es mejor no seguir desvelando todo lo que hacemos en el área secreta.


No,no. Que se sepa TODA LA VERDAD. Que todos sepan lo que hay allí. Que sepan lo de los incontables regalos, las fiestas, las quedadas en locales preparados, las cenas y posteriores salidas nocturnas a sitios "prohibidos", las conferencias exclusivas, los libros gratis, los vídeos gratis, los FP's gratis, las barajas radio, invisible, brainwave, ascensor, camaleón y demás gratis. Todo es gratis por pertenecer al Área Secreta. Es un club tan exclusivo que enseñando nuestra tarjeta podemos entrar casi a cualquier parte. (Se me va ya mucho ¿eh?, debe ser la hora)

----------


## eidanyoson

Jo Yago, Más que un area secreta parece un area VIP. Y yo quiero entrar allí también porque el area secreta de aquí no es lo mismo no...
 ¿O es que es ironía?
 Es que me ha hecho ilusión lo de las cosas gratis...

----------


## Patito

Xavi-Z, ya se ha posteado en EL AREA SECRETA las fechas para el festival de Magia Erótica de Barna, ya sabes, como el festival erótico pero para magos que acrediten que tienen acceso al Area Secreta...

3 de diamantes, sobre los vídeos explicativos de la mnemónica, si no lo pillas bien, le puedes decir a Juanito (ya sabes que lo llamamos así en el Area Secreta) que se pase por tu casa, lo invitas a cenar y te lo cuenta así, en vivo. El otro día vino a casa y estuvimos intercambiando juegos... :P 

Esto es la recontraleche! Lo mejor que me ha pasado en mi vida es entrar en el área secreta. Además del descuento que nos hace Mariano tenemos un pase VIP especial para el FISM de este año, con descuentos sustanciales en el viaje y estancia, y si pagas un recargo de 10 euros accedes a la cena del jurado, donde deciden quién va a ganar.
Ah, y si llevas bien visible el pase VIP, todos los magos que te encuentres te explican sus mejores juegos, esos que no se ven por ningún sitio ni se pueden comprar con dinero... Todo gracias al acceso al Area Secreta! 8) 

Hale, un saludo, que voy a preparar las maletas...

P.D.: Y qué me decís del abono anual gratuito al Magic Castle? No es una pasada?

----------


## Azran

*Te explicaré porque estas aqui...
Estás porque sabes algo, aunque lo que sabes no lo puedes explicar, pero lo percibes. Ha sido así durante toda tu vida. Algo no funciona en el mundo. No sabes lo que es, pero ahí está, como una astilla clavada en tu mente y te está enloqueciendo. Esa sensación te ha traído hasta mí ¿Sabes de lo que estoy hablando?

¿te gustaria saber lo que hay en el area secreta?
Por desgracia no se puede explicar lo que hay en el area secreta, has de verla con tus propios ojos.

elige...

pastilla roja o pastilla azul...

Recuerda lo único que te ofrezco es la verdad. Nada más.*
*
pincha aqui*

----------


## javifocus

Con todas las cosas que estais desvelando el area secreta esta perdiendo todo su interes, sabeis que os digo: YO NO ME CREO NADA  8-) 




> no, mejor no.... hagamos algo un poco serio el area secreta es lo mejor:
> 
> POR QUE XAVI-Z ESTA EN EN ELLA!
> POR QUE XAVI-Z TIENE ACCESO A ELLA!
> POR QUE XAVI-Z ES UN MIEMBRO DE ELLA!
> VIVA EL AREA DECRETA!!!!
> VIVAN SUS ORGIAS :roll: "avisarme pa la proxima gamberros" 
> VIVAN SUS POSTEADORES!!!


A que ELLA te refieres? A ella o a ELLA? Porque si te refieres a ELLA, ¿que signifca que tiene acceso? uyyyyyyyyy ¿que significa que es un miembro? ¿un miembro? esto es Raro raro raro. 
Pd: yo creo q ella tendria que aclarar algo  :mrgreen: 
Ah se me olvidaba en el ¿area secreta se puede escribir con K?

----------


## YaGo

¿Por qué no te lo crees?

¿Qué hay de increíble en todo lo que decimos?

¿Por qué crees que tengo 580 mensajes?

Cuantos más mensajes, más privilegios...  :o

----------


## Gandalf

Yago mentiroso . No tiene 580 mensajes, que lo he visto yo

----------


## javifocus

Eso, ya estas escribiendo unos cuantos mensajes sin sentido para alcanzar los 580 y adquirir esos privilegios, si no, NO ME LO CREO  :mrgreen:

----------


## BITTOR

Este es el peor post que he leido en todo el foro; madre mia como va España. Pues si señores; que el acceso al area secreta se lo dan a cualquiera siempre ha sido un echo y sigue siendolo y que el que mas habla es el que mas tiene que callar es otro tambien. Esto no lo habia dicho nunca pero he alucinado a veces de ver como muchos usuarios que no tenian ni idea de magia y vamos que lo de comprarse un libro ni de coña para eso esta el emuler eran dados de alta en el area secreta; un echo insolito señores; pero cierto; usuarios que solo pensaban en comprarse trucos, bajarse videos y que dudo mucho que tengan con la magia el respeto que se merece este arte. Pero asi es la vida, un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## 2 de trebol

> A que ELLA te refieres? A ella o a ELLA? Porque si te refieres a ELLA, ¿que signifca que tiene acceso? uyyyyyyyyy ¿que significa que es un miembro? ¿un miembro? esto es Raro raro raro. 
> Pd: yo creo q ella tendria que aclarar algo  :mrgreen: 
> Ah se me olvidaba en el ¿area secreta se puede escribir con K?


no no solo me refiero a ella como ella quiero decir que ella no se si esta en ella aun que XAVI-Z este en ella bueno ella sabra donde esta ella y donde no lo esta....

aun que ella no contesteste yo se que esta alli y ella tambien lo sabe por que  es ella y solo ella quien lo sabe.

morena mia :-(

----------


## Felipe

¡Cómo se nota que ya ha llegado la primavera!

----------


## YaGo

> Este es el peor post que he leido en todo el foro; madre mia como va España. Pues si señores; que el acceso al area secreta se lo dan a cualquiera siempre ha sido un echo y sigue siendolo y que el que mas habla es el que mas tiene que callar es otro tambien. Esto no lo habia dicho nunca pero he alucinado a veces de ver como muchos usuarios que no tenian ni idea de magia y vamos que lo de comprarse un libro ni de coña para eso esta el emuler eran dados de alta en el area secreta; un echo insolito señores; pero cierto; usuarios que solo pensaban en comprarse trucos, bajarse videos y que dudo mucho que tengan con la magia el respeto que se merece este arte. Pero asi es la vida, un saludo.


Tío, tío, no te enfades. Ya sabemos que es así, pero tampoco podemos hacer nada los demás (ya quisiera yo...) porque no somos nosotros los que damos o no el acceso al Área Secreta. Créeme que te entiendo. De todas maneras, esperemos que este hilo y todos sus mensajes no sirvan para entrar en el Área Secreta. De hecho, por eso está en el Cambalache.

Por otro lado, también hay "enfiles" gratis (Quien quiera saber qué significa esto, que escriba 50 mensajes con contenido DE VALOR en el foro, a ser posible en la categoría que le interesa, no en todas las categorias de manera descontrolada y con contestaciones "spam", aparte de las muchas preguntas tipo )

----------


## BITTOR

A veces uno se ofende de lo que lee o de lo que ve y se calla pero quizas el otro dia estaba muy cansado o tenia un poco de mal dia, no lo se; solo dije lo que pensaba, tenia que hacerlo. Un saludo y nos vemos por el foro.  :Wink:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Los mensajes escritos en el Cambalache no cuentan para acceder al área secreta (al menos eso pone en el título del foro).

En cualquier caso, y ya hablando en serio (como BITTOR se ha puesto trascendental  :Wink: ) no creo que el acceso al área secreta aporte a los usuarios que lo tienen más caché como magos, ni más conocimientos ni siquiera acceso a información privilegiada.

Y a mi personalmente me preocupa* muchísimo* más cosas que estoy viendo en el foro general (me refiero a determinado tipo de respuestas) que quien accede o no al área secreta.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Por otro lado, también hay "enfiles" gratis (Quien quiera saber qué significa esto, que escriba 50 mensajes con contenido DE VALOR en el foro, a ser posible en la categoría que le interesa, no en todas las categorias de manera descontrolada y con contestaciones "spam", aparte de las muchas preguntas tipo )


Pues yo tengo más de cincuenta, y no tengo ni idea de cómo se entra al área secreta, y tampoco me importa demasiado.

No creo que sea mejor que el foro general. A parte que en nuestras casas, tendremos todos mucha más información que la que haya en el área secreta, digo yo.

Un saludo.

----------


## YaGo

Max, mándale un mensaje privado a Mariano y más que probable te dará acceso al área secreta, porque tú sí que te lo has currado.

El Área Secreta en sí no tiene mucho, pero hay cosas interesantes como el Brainstorming o los Vídeos (en ocasiones). En realidad este hilo ha derivado en una "coña" bastante graciosa (dentro de lo que cabe claro). El caso es que ya hemos hablado muchas veces de lo del acceso al Área Secreta y parece ser que la "mejor" solución son los 50 mensajes.

----------


## Karl83

Bittor: si dijiste lo que pensabas no te justifiques después diciendo que estabas cansado o que tuviste un mal día. Si lo pensás realmente lo decís y punto. El tema es fundamentar las cosas y no creerse que porque algunos tienen el suficiente poder adquisitivo para comprar libros carísimos ( por lo menos en Argentina lo son) respetan más a la magia como arte. Eso es elitismo liso y llano.
Lo que acabo de postear no lo posteo ni cansado, ni habiendo tenido un mal día, sólo digo lo que pienso sin justificaciones de ningún tipo.


Saludos!

----------


## acquadeus

> Yo sera que soy sudaca, pero me interesa mas el descuento de tiendamagia que el acceso al area secreta, no entiendo esa desesperación por entrar, la verdad es que si me dicen que en vez de 10% tengo un 15 pero no tengo acceso al area secreta, firmo donde sea, jeje


mira cómo lo deja caer  :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## ossiris

Es que sinceramente creo que nadie que realmente le apasione la magianecesita de un area secreta para conocer ciertas cosas, creo que lo mejor del area secreta es lo que hacen los integrantes de este foro, para conocernos mas.

Yo insisto si alguien me quiere regalar su 10% que junto con el mio seria un 20%, yo le regalo mi acceso al area.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :P  8) 

Pido una reivindicación al area publica del foro, donde consegui ayuda para mi agua y aceite fue en el area publica no en la secreta, donde se organizo el encuentro en barcelona al que no pude ir :( , fue en el area publica no en el area secreta, y asi puedo seguir todo el dia, pero mejor me voy al area secreta, jeje 8-)  8-) Adewww.

Aguante el area publica!!!!!!

----------


## to

Creen que Ascanio, Tamariz, Vernon y otros aprendieron de un area secreta?

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Creen que Ascanio, Tamariz, Vernon y otros aprendieron de un area secreta?
> 
> Saludos


no, porque magiapotagia lleva desde el 2004, que si no...aparte antes no era tan facil conseguirse un ordendor y menos internet   :Lol: 
pd: yo soy la hija que nunca tuvo tamariz...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> yo soy la hija que nunca tuvo tamariz...


Nunca digas 'De este agua no beberé' ni 'Este mago no es mi padre'....

(Claro, que si eres la hija secreta de Tamariz, es obvio que has salido a Madre!!!'   :Lol:  )

 :P

----------


## juanmoreyra

> Propongo cambiar el nombre del área secreta a área para tontos, a ver si así les da por otra cosa...
> 
> Bueno... mejor no, que lo mismo les gusta...
> 
>  :D


si si yo kiero kiero kiero la zona para tontos si si si por favor denme mi puta membresia de selecto mago,solo asi podre decir, a si si no me importa nada, soy un gran mago y desprestigio al resto de los fucking principiantes...

kiero entrar a mi sona para tontos y ensima de eso ver a ELLA  en vickini o en tanga si si yahoooooooo!!!!!  8) 
 el savor de lo prohibido amigo es eso!!! mejor pongale 
*"area prohibida por ke aki esta todo echo y si entras te transformas en un mago de la reputisimamdre, pero no, tu no la puedes ver, por ke eres novato en este foro jaja (risa a lo nelson )"*

chau un barzo

----------


## juanmoreyra

> Yo insisto si alguien me quiere regalar su 10% que junto con el mio seria un 20%, yo le regalo mi acceso al area.    :P  8)


hablando en serio ahora, acabo de enterarme de ke hay un 10% de descuento en  tienda magia, pregunto sirve para envios al exterior ?
me servira para ke me envien al uruguay...?
bueno no pregunto mas y me voy a consultar al buscador antes ke me reten
abarzo suerte

pd: lo de entrar a la zona secreta  esta bien, podre sobrevivir sin el acceso, pero de ninguna menra estoy de acuerdo kon tener ke esperar a acceder a ella para poder ver a ELLA en vickini estoy en total desacuerdo  :x

----------


## BITTOR

> A veces uno se ofende de lo que lee o de lo que ve y se calla pero quizas el otro dia estaba muy cansado o tenia un poco de mal dia, no lo se; solo dije lo que pensaba, tenia que hacerlo.


Karl83 lo que dije lo dije porque lo pensaba y lo pienso; solo que a veces uno se calla y otras se calla un tiempo y de repente lo suelta; solo eso. No quiere decir que lo que escribi fuera porque tenia un mal dia o estuviera cansado solo que quizas en otras circustancias me habria callado.

----------


## Karl83

Bueno, soltalo siempre, no te calles. Mientras sea con respeto, tolerancia y ante todo (lo más importante diría yo) fundamentos que avalen aquello que uno plantea, será bienvenido.

Saludos!

----------


## magoivan

no tengo prisa por entrar en el area secreta pero ya hace mas de un mes que le pregunte a Mariano si me podia dar acceso y aún no me lo a dado. que devo de hacer? se lo vuelvo a enviar o me espero? gracias.

----------


## juanete

Magoivan a mi me pasa lo mismo..y. no hay respuesta....tndre que seguir esperando :roll:

----------


## juanete

Se me olvidaba, solo quiero entrar para ver a ELLA en bikini :shock:  :shock: ...una sola Eva (casi) y tantos adanes, debe ser el paraíso para ella...las orgías no me interesan, sobre todo cuando son solo hombres  :Wink:  ...cuando entre al área secreta les contare de la alfombra mágica que me fabrique y hago volar a un niño de 8 años...aun que mejor se los cuento ahora :roll:  :roll:  mmmm..no mejor cuando este en el área,   :Oops:  me di cuenta que me falta la foto, la pondré , ...sin asustarse. :-(

----------


## ossiris

Magoivan y Juanete, ademas de la foto, entren al area de anuncios y van a ver que hay nuevas reglas para el area secreta, basicamente que no se le pide mas a Mariano, fijense y pidan el acceso de nuevo.
Suerte.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Quiero entrar.............Sniff!! :(

----------


## Maguete0

la mujer serrada , ella en bikini eso no es un area secreta ... tendira q ser pa mayores de 18  :117:  :P

----------


## juanmoreyra

> Magoivan y Juanete, ademas de la foto, entren al area de anuncios y van a ver que hay nuevas reglas para el area secreta, basicamente que no se le pide mas a Mariano, fijense y pidan el acceso de nuevo.
> Suerte.


amigo yo tambien le envie el mensaje a mariano y tampoko me respondio.
ahora como dice ossiris entre a ver si habian cambiado las reglas pero por lo menos yo no vi variantes

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=387

un abrazo y abundante suerte

----------


## superberis

Hay una variante y es que el privado debes mandarselo a Gabi...además de que se debe tener foto y más de 50 mensajes...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4436

----------


## ossiris

> Iniciado por ossiris
> 
> Magoivan y Juanete, ademas de la foto, entren al area de anuncios y van a ver que hay nuevas reglas para el area secreta, basicamente que no se le pide mas a Mariano, fijense y pidan el acceso de nuevo.
> Suerte.
> 
> 
> amigo yo tambien le envie el mensaje a mariano y tampoko me respondio.
> ahora como dice ossiris entre a ver si habian cambiado las reglas pero por lo menos yo no vi variantes
> 
> ...


Fijate en el area de Anuncios no en Reglas y Etiqueta, el tema es que se lo tienes que enviar a Gabi pero ademas, lo mas importante, es que tengas TU foto con TU cara en el perfil cuando le mandes el privado sino ni te lo responde, lo dice bien claro en el area de anuncios, fijate bien.

----------


## juanmoreyra

a ok ok ok  :Oops:   perdon ! entendi mal, bueno no viene al caso como entendi para no generar mas confucion

gracias un abrazo y abundante suerte

----------


## piloto2

bueno...como soy nuevo, me toca esperar, pero no tengo prisa...creo que del foro se puede sacar mucho mas provecho que del area secreta en si.
gracias

----------


## iscariote

Pues yo no he enviado nada a mariano y solo entro en el foro porque me gusta la magia y de vez en cuando encuentro cosas interesantes. Los magos  ,y particularmente si no son muy buenos, tienen la costumbre de ver quién sabe más de magia (quien la tiene más larga). 

Yo no he entrado en el área secreta, pero la pregunta es muy simple, ¿hay más información en el area secreta que en el GEC?

----------


## Némesis

Definitivamente no.  :D

----------


## magikko

Acabo de entrar al foro y estoy muy molesto con lo que estan comentando de las fotos de Ella  :evil:  muy muy molesto...



Pero está bien, fué error mio por subirlas al foro



 :Wink:

----------

